

Help set up Coder Dojos - duggan
http://comicmac.com/help-me-setup-dojos/

======
duggan
This Coder Dojo thing (<http://coderdojo.com/>) has been slowly growing
momentum for a while now, but has recently had a burst of activity, with
setups in SF, New York and Boston on the way.

James, at 19, seriously has to be commended for the sheer dedication he's
thrown behind this endeavour. Ben has also been behind the scenes for a long
time, only 18 himself.

It's inspiring, and humbling, to know these guys are putting all their energy
into helping kids learn how to code.

~~~
acgourley
Thanks for the context, was a bit lost without it. Looks like a great idea.

------
Morendil
Oo, name collision. <http://codingdojo.org/>

The "original" (FWIW) coding dojo was aimed at adults, but we've had something
going where we code with kids as well, for a couple months now.

Do get in touch!

~~~
whelton
Hey man, James here, yeah the name collision is crazy, we saw it a few months
in (we're around 9 months old now). We aim entirely at young people and are
starting spin off that focuses retraining the unemployed (14% unemployment in
Ireland at the moment, yet over 7000 vacancies in tech). In Ireland in
particular and seemingly from many different countries, theres nothing there
for young people interesting in coding and tech. We also have some cool stuff
we're working on like merit badges and physical belts and we organise some
events and such, we're also doing some stuff with GitHub and getting kickass
people involved. It would be awesome to talk more and volunteer to teach some
kids and vice-versa! My email is james@coderdojo.com

~~~
kevindication
Annoying design requests follow: On coderdojo, increase the contrast between
your flyout menus and the rest of your page. Make those big button looking
links clickable or else lose the borders (I want to click the "button" but
can't, whereas I know exactly what to target for regularly styled links.)

That aside, the effort is cool.

~~~
whelton
Cool, we're actually redesigning that entire site and hoping to have it up by
Friday. Please drop back then and give an suggestions or advice! Thanks man :)

------
bbrian
I got drunk with Ben last night!

